# Bloodbowl Orks [pics]



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

here are some pics of my beloved bloodbowl team.
the greedy balleaterz. they've won me quite some leguage games and made it to rank 10 in a 60+ tournament. my subscrition to naf earned me the pink blocking dice :grin: even though i got unsubscribed again for not having paid for my membership the following years. so they're not to be found in the world rankings anymore. anyways enjoy.









entire team with replacements.









my goblin loonies (only used as normal gobbos with my ork team)









varag ghoulchewer. no further word needed.


i still have my troll somewhere. but it's not painted and get's not used in tournaments since it's so bloody stupid..


----------



## MandyLanthier (May 8, 2008)

Very cool! They look good!


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

thanks. they like the attention :wink:

here's another one. i always wanted to start a norsca team but actually never did. except for the minotaur..the varnish on him really sucks. gw spray varnish. anyone got an idea to remove that glossy shine?


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Very nice you don't see to many blood teams around these days. I don't play blood bowl but the varag ghoulchewer model is so cool I had convert one to be a Nob in my 40k ork army.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Quite goodlooking team you got there! Nice, clear colours and all!

About the minotaur...Yes, wash it again... with matt varnish this time :grin: which you, (of course) can buy at Games Workshop...
It works very well, you should be happy with the result if you bother to do it. k:


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

morfangdakka said:


> Very nice you don't see to many blood teams around these days. I don't play blood bowl but the varag ghoulchewer model is so cool I had convert one to be a Nob in my 40k ork army.


let me take a wild guess: with a fucking big cleaver in each hand? yeah, the charging pose is simply menacing..


@mordeth: it was matt varnish, btw. but thanks for the advice. i think i will make my own washing fluid then..


----------



## Eliphas (Jun 23, 2009)

One word.
WWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

They look awesome, make me want to play Blood Bowl again, only I'll pay for a decent team, and paint them this time...

+Rep


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> They look awesome, make me want to play Blood Bowl again, only I'll pay for a decent team, and paint them this time...
> 
> +Rep


thanks, man. will put up my second unpainted orkteam for sale on ebay soon..:grin:


----------

